# Laser measuring devices...



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been considering going to a laser measure for doing baseboards. Does anyone do this? Is it accurate enough?

reasons;

1. on long pieces, I find it difficult to keep a tape 3" up the wall and straight to get an accurate measurement

2. I have trouble remembering a room's worth of measurements without writing them down. (time killer)

3. I don't have quite enough weird tools


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Stabila and really like it. It is very accurate, in the 16th of an inch range. I can see using it for molding with no problem.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

My Bosch works great. I use it when I measure lengths longer 
than a couple of feet. I always take a couple of measurements to make sure it's correct. Can't imagine not having one now


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have q Leica Disto D3 and a Bosch.

Both are great instruments and extremely accurate.

Accurate enough to do base & more.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Hilti and Bosch and can't imagine how I did base and crown without them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Even the $50 bosch is accurate enough for base and crown it's just limited to 50ft


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I haven't really researched whats out there. Do they all have measurement storage capabilities that are easy to use?


----------



## darichierich (Sep 19, 2014)

I have an inexpensive Bosch.Works great for base and crown and stores 4 measurements.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Different ones have different features. We have a couple of the Bosch GLM80. They are accurate up to a 1/16" at 265'. Displays in 32nds though and at small stuff like inside houses it's always been spot on.

This model can measure square footage, wall square footage, continuous measurement, and more. It stores the last twenty measurements.

Two neat things I've figured out. Laying out for can light location in a long room. Shoot the length and let's say it's 32' long. So you want to find the middle of the room now. Put it in continuous mode, and walk towards the middle with the dot on the end wall. Dial it in to the perfect 16'. Takes less time to do it than type it and way easier than screwing with tape measures or a second person.

Also on this particular model, you can get wall square footage. You shoot from floor to ceiling first, then all the wall lengths. It displays the last measurement, the accumulated wall sq ft, and also the total linear footage measured. I use this mode to measure for trim or anything else where you're trying to get that roughy number for a materials list. Just shoot a random first measurement and from there just walk around the house shooting each wall you want material for. It will tell you the total at the end. It's loads faster than the tape measure plus math days.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

I have the Leica 7400x 
I would highly recommend this one, reason being it has passed certain drop tests up-to 6' it can get dropped into a puddle and be ok providing it's not left there, i found it feels more heavy duty then others.
It also has a function that will tell you the slope, so it you need a measurement but your not holding it level it will tell you the degree of incline, the actual measure on that incline and the measure,net at level, 
It goes down to 1/32, I have used it to cut pre finished cabinet crown and it was one cut perfect length


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh and as far as ease of use, there is a button to press that you keep pressing to scroll through the last 20 (on my model). It also displays the last 3 on screen when you're in the normal measuring mode.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

LockTalk said:


> I have the Leica 7400x
> I would highly recommend this one, reason being it has passed certain drop tests up-to 6' it can get dropped into a puddle and be ok providing it's not left there, i found it feels more heavy duty then others.
> It also has a function that will tell you the slope, so it you need a measurement but your not holding it level it will tell you the degree of incline, the actual measure on that incline and the measure,net at level,
> It goes down to 1/32, I have used it to cut pre finished cabinet crown and it was one cut perfect length


My Hilti is made in Germany and water sealed. I've dropped it more times than I care to admit, and it works like new.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

m1911 said:


> My Hilti is made in Germany and water sealed. I've dropped it more times than I care to admit, and it works like new.



I never looked at the hilti, they were out of my price range (from what I remember) for the Leica 7400x it was 285 cad. The Bosch with the same features was 259 so I said for the extra little bit gets the protection


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i have had my bosch for 6 years and dropped it silly amounts of times from as high as 12ft. its still dead on. its been left out in snow and rain numerous times too. i think it was the first model they made. contacts have corroded like crap though and have to make sure they clean for it to turn on.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been eyeing the Bosch GLM 100 C for a while, but can't bring myself to pull the trigger. Anyone find using the a bluetooth laser meter useful?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a bosch use it for base and crown, I also use it to frame on int walls for remodels, would not be with out it.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbup:nothing like reviews from the field by guys that actually use the stuff... thanks


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The best part about the laser measure is that I can tease the dog for hours, he never gets tired of casing the dot in the house! :laughing:


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sure that's worth the 259 bucks:no:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the leica D2 and works for me, but sometimes wish it were bigger. I don't use the memory though because I write as I go. If I were just running base, I'd still write it down as I go because I'd have to write it down anyway in order to cut it. And I can read my scribbles better at the saw.


----------

